# Best timeshares near Houston/Spring, TX?



## boggie (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking for a good timeshare near Spring where our son now lives.  We are looking at going in April/May of 2011.  

I did check out reviews for those in Conroe and Montgomery but most only had old reviews dating as far back as 2001.  I would really appreciate any input I can get from tuggers in the know out there.

Thanks,
Boggie


----------



## Texasbelle (Oct 9, 2010)

You are in luck because there are many timeshares in the Montgomery, Willis, Conroe area.  It depends on what you want. If you want to be right on the lake, The Landing at 7 Coves on Lake Conroe with a Willis address is good.  If you use a 1 bedroom, no stairs, but the 2 bedroom units have stairs to get into the unit and stairs inside for the second bedroom.  Silverleaf has Piney Shores closer to Spring.  The units vary widely.  Presidential are the best, Ambassador will be even better when those are available.  Beware the timeshare salesmen at any Silverleaf resort.  Some of the Montgomery [closest to Spring] timeshares are on the lake and some are on a golf course.  We stayed at Inverness at Del Lago many years ago and it had no downstairs bathroom--this may have changed names as Del Lago has.  These are traded through RCI, I don't know what II has in that area.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 11, 2010)

You may wish to avoid the Sunset Harbor Resort.  I recently posted a TUG review.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 19, 2010)

Texasbelle said:


> You are in luck because there are many timeshares in the Montgomery, Willis, Conroe area.  It depends on what you want. If you want to be right on the lake, The Landing at 7 Coves on Lake Conroe with a Willis address is good.  If you use a 1 bedroom, no stairs, but the 2 bedroom units have stairs to get into the unit and stairs inside for the second bedroom.  Silverleaf has Piney Shores closer to Spring.  The units vary widely.  Presidential are the best, Ambassador will be even better when those are available.  Beware the timeshare salesmen at any Silverleaf resort.  Some of the Montgomery [closest to Spring] timeshares are on the lake and some are on a golf course.  We stayed at Inverness at Del Lago many years ago and it had no downstairs bathroom--this may have changed names as Del Lago has.  These are traded through RCI, I don't know what II has in that area.



How far are those from Houston?  In APril 2011, we're driving to SAn Antonio with a stop in Houston and may be able to spend some time there.


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 21, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> How far are those from Houston?



Those resorts are about 40-60 miles from Houston.  Easy drive one main freeway (I-45N).......  April is a good time to visit..  Temps are not too HOT..


----------



## boggie (Mar 19, 2011)

Texasbelle said:


> You are in luck because there are many timeshares in the Montgomery, Willis, Conroe area.  It depends on what you want. If you want to be right on the lake, The Landing at 7 Coves on Lake Conroe with a Willis address is good.  If you use a 1 bedroom, no stairs, but the 2 bedroom units have stairs to get into the unit and stairs inside for the second bedroom.  Silverleaf has Piney Shores closer to Spring.  The units vary widely.  Presidential are the best, Ambassador will be even better when those are available.  Beware the timeshare salesmen at any Silverleaf resort.  Some of the Montgomery [closest to Spring] timeshares are on the lake and some are on a golf course.  We stayed at Inverness at Del Lago many years ago and it had no downstairs bathroom--this may have changed names as Del Lago has.  These are traded through RCI, I don't know what II has in that area.



TexasBelle,
I am still considering my options for Lake Conroe timeshares.  We will be there from 5/13 to 5/21 and would trade through RCI. I.m thinking of trying  for a Last Call or Extra Vacations week.

Which of the Montgomery timeshares are on or closest to the lake and nice, clean units?
My priorities are 
#1.  the condition of the unit first (bright and clean and fairly modern or at least well maintained).
#2.  the location in regards to the lake and proximity to Spring.

So far I am considering The landing at Seven Coves, but if there is a comparable timeshare closer to Spring that would be great.

Any advice from anyone would be appreciated!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 19, 2011)

The Landing at Seven Coves is very close to Spring.   The Sunset Harbor Resort shares the same parking area.  I was very disappointed in The Sunset Harbor Resort.  The Landing at Seven Coves has much better reviews.  Are you planning to exchange, rent, or purchase.  If you plan to purchase, I strongly suggest that you purchase resale on ebay.


----------



## boggie (Mar 20, 2011)

I was just looking to exchange or rent for the one week this May.  I was able to get a  2 bedroom at Seven Coves for the week I needed through RCI's extra vacations for a very reasonable cash price(no points). 

 I had trouble booking it online so I called HGVC who put me through to Web Help and they ended up booking it for me so I still got the 15 percent discount because they are having a problem with their online booking system.

They are aware of the problem as of 2 weeks ago or so and are working on it according to the web specialist I spoke with.

Thanks for your help!


----------

